# Host's malpractice suspicion



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Please, sorry if I am wrong with respect to the thread. I have been having severe troubles with my host obviously secondary to the fact that I have been legitimately demanding with him in matter of support because his help was very bad (usual clients are very docile for their low demands than a normal academic people. First, he transformed the "paid" account in "free" "but without support of any type" (an easy 'abnormal' solution). Well, here is the question: 

My page is THE ONLY ONE ARROUND that turns the entire Mozilla off at the first opening start intent. Is it possible that this psychopath has included an "evil" file with that purpose? May I send to the forum a paste of the first HTML lines in order you might examine it? I have no trouble to explain you that my page is, obviously, in the address of making known my professional profile in the internet, but is very light and common. Could I send you my address? Many thanks and friendly regards, as usual.

NOW, JUST DISCLOSES A VIRUS...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, post the address.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry for the delay. It was half, forum web was down when I first tried to open it; half I have just arrived from job. Will be useful just the address? Arn't you interested in the beginning of HTML text? Here it goes; sorry it is not en English not for your eventual interest..., but because of I feel it's unkind from mi part... www.psiquiatraclinico.cl (it's a little tongue twister...)
Many thanks and greetngs


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't have the time right now to look through the source but there is definitely something strange going on.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

In any case, many thanks indeed. I hope you could, later. It's not a vital emergency but concerns me a lot. Greetings


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

This is what I got at opening my web page... after a long while waiting:
Virus or unwanted program 'TR/Patched.CK.3 [trojan]'
detected in file 'C:\Documents and Settings\Juan Merello-Galasso\Configuración local\Temp\TDSS52f.tmp.
Action performed: Deny access
Many thanks


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear MMJ, Are you now "having the time"? Believe me that I am very sorry for your answer. If you were not inclined or capable to help me I think, with most respect, that you should quit. I am sorry for not being somebody, maybe, for deserving you assistance and/or you kind explanation. I didn't address my enquiry to you but to the forum. In any case you shouldn't have asked me to send you nothing less than my web page. Many thanks and greetings, really for nothing...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Well, yesterday the page domain wasn't opening and today it opens just an empty page (which says "sin conexion.") so....


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Yeah. This man, the host, is what we call here in Chile, "un roto" (= an ordinary and unkind guy). But..., I have talked, in this second, with his wife and she has said that the man has his mother about to die. As you may think, it's sure that you or me would just explain the situation and we would, also, be happy to understand everything; but unkind and low IQ people do not. I hope the individual has not disconnected me... Other thing that this kind of people doesn't accept are intelligent consults and intelligeng request of support. My most agreable country , currently, is sick of this level of people: ignorant ones that have come inside this kind of business where they have a predominant amount of "equal to them" customers. It seems that this is the meaning of "liberty" when average persons have no real culture (Bildung), but just a few traces of knowledge. Many thanks. Greetings


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Page is back again. Let me friendly tell you that it was available yesterday... It continues closing the Mozilla at the first intent.

In the case you couldn't get it I enclose almost complete HTML. Could the "galleria" be too heavy: I do not think so... But...

Greetings
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

Psiquiatra adultos y adolescentes, Tratamiento integral. Perito, Depresiones, Cuadros obsesivos. - HOME






































































































































 

[TR][TD]

 























 































 









[TR]
[TD]HOME
 













HOME
Perito
Actualidad
Galeria
Mapa de la webVersión para imprimirIdentificador 
...... 






[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[TD]







[/TD]
[/TR]


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

If yo can edit the page manually try removing all iframe elements and see how the page loads then.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

I am very sorry, but what does that mean? Won't I delete a partial content? Actually my modest knowledges about web and HTML language are poor. How can I recognize "frames"? Sorry, please, many thanks.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

All "iframes"are in the final part of the page
http://wsxhost.net/count.php?o=2http://wsxhost.net/count.php?o=2http://wsxhost.net/count.php?o=2http://msn-analytics.net/count.php?o=2http://wsxhost.net/count.php?o=2http://msn-analytics.net/count.php?o=2http://wsxhost.net/count.php?o=2http://msn-analytics.net/count.php?o=2


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Yeah, try removing them and see how the page loads.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear MMJ,
Sorry again for my ignorance. Why are those iframes there if they do not support something of the web? I mean,will I loose something if I delete them? How did they get generated if unuseful? As a matter of facts, they are a "real" lot. Sorry again ad many thanks.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Dear MMJ,
Sorry again for my ignorance. Why are those iframes there if they do not support something of the web? I mean,will I loose something if I delete them? How did they get generated if unuseful? As a matter of facts, they are a "real" lot. Sorry again ad many thanks.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't think you should lose anything but try it and see if anything changes or if the page loads better.

When I opened the page some sort of music/audio started playing and since there was no object tag in the main page it must have come from one of the iframes.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

There is no audio at all, in circumstances that I am a classic music's recordings collector, but feel that's inappropriate in a page like mine. I have just opened it and I do not get any music at all. It's not clear for me about deleting iframes. What do they do there? I cannot delete my page. How do I build it again? Thanks. I am sorry indeed, but could anybody else, help "us"?


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm... When I first opened the page I defiantly heard some music.

Talk to the person who designed the page and see if the iframes are necessary. In any case I didn't find anything strange in the source of the main page but I didn't check the iframes.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

The individual is inaffordable... Is an unkind person, as I said. I am soory not to dare deleting iframes while we do not know what is their function. Many, many thanks.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

My web page continues closing Mozilla, sometimes, at the first intent, at the opening. Very good!!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!!!!!!! Very convenient!!!!!!!!!!!! The host is as he didn't existed. Thanks and greetings.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

"Galeria" inside my web has grown horizontally as shows below without any change of my part. I have gotten the pictures smaller without result, The host doesn't answer. Thanjs and greetings. http://www.psiquiatraclinico.cl/?Galeria


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

sachs said:


> My web page continues closing Mozilla, sometimes, at the first intent, at the opening. Very good!!!!!!!! Very nice!!!!!!!!!!! Very convenient!!!!!!!!!!!! The host is as he didn't existed. Thanks and greetings.


Which version of Mozilla/FireFox are you using?


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

3-0-3 recently downloaded. I do not precisely like it very much. My web IS THE ONLY ONE to make this joke. I navigate daily for many, many ones (DGG, Classiconline, Amazon, Metropolitan Opera, Banks, etc., etc) with no problemas. Please, tell me what do the iframes mean inside my web? Kind regards and many thanks.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hmm... its opening normally for me. Try closing the page, clear all your private data, then open the page again.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IFrame said:


> IFrame (from Inline Frame) is an HTML element which makes it possible to *embed an HTML document inside another HTML document.*


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

I looked at the coding of your page and there's nothing that would shut down Mozilla specifically coded into the page. As far as the iFrames, From just looking at the URL's they're pointed towards it appears to be some type of statistics or analytical details of your website. It should be safe to remove them for testing purposes to see if that fixes the problem and if not re-add them. 

By the Way... I was able to open the site in FireFox 3.0, IE 6, IE 7 and Safari. Didn't try any linux browsers but I'm sure they would have the same results.


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

anlore2001 said:


> I looked at the coding of your page and there's nothing that would shut down Mozilla specifically coded into the page. As far as the iFrames, From just looking at the URL's they're pointed towards it appears to be some type of statistics or analytical details of your website. It should be safe to remove them for testing purposes to see if that fixes the problem and if not re-add them.
> 
> By the Way... I was able to open the site in FireFox 3.0, IE 6, IE 7 and Safari. Didn't try any linux browsers but I'm sure they would have the same results.


Thanks for your input.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Talking with a technician who called me from the server. he adviced me to unable TeaTime's shield. I did and I hope I will be more successful. As a matter of facts the page indeed opens but not always at the first intent, that's not "commercially" good...(I do not perform my profession as business obvious; it's a metaphor). Many thanks


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Many thanks. I am affraid of deletting the famous iframes with respect to delete something that I will unable to restore. My host is a very unkind guy who will never help me (he got disturbed for my legitimate enquiries because is used to deal with very ignorant clients.
Could you please tell me why my pages, almost all, included mine, are openening too wide? People in general hate to roll horizontally.Many thanks


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

Page ineed opens but not always at the first intent. As I say I am disables Spybot TeaTime shiled, that's probaly the cause. Thanks again and greetings



sachs said:


> Many thanks. I am affraid of deletting the famous iframes with respect to delete something that I will unable to restore. My host is a very unkind guy who will never help me (he got disturbed for my legitimate enquiries because is used to deal with very ignorant clients.
> Could you please tell me why my pages, almost all, included mine, are openening too wide? People in general hate to roll horizontally.Many thanks


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

It's a real pitty that you offer help in these matters and do not continue it. Everybody is inclined to understand any reasons about, but with the kind adequate explanations... I am not a web builder, I am an user of it. My host is an inadequate person, very unkind (fixed his ignorance for supporting customers, just transforming the hosting in a free issue). I cannot replace him for many reasons. I just wish to know three specific points:
1.- What do those "iframes" inside my page? Do they perform a rôle in the web structure?
2.- How is it possible that I delete them with no consequences?
3.- Why does my web turn Mozilla off sometimes at the first intent? No other page does it.

Are these questions, some kind of a "plus" for this place?
In other places of this excellent forum I have received really complicated helps that have been successful. Do I have bad luck? Is this place an ocasion of more or less luck? Feel free to watch my web page
www.psiquiatraclinico.cl
Many thanks and friendly greetings



sachs said:


> Dear MMJ,
> Sorry again for my ignorance. Why are those iframes there if they do not support something of the web? I mean,will I loose something if I delete them? How did they get generated if unuseful? As a matter of facts, they are a "real" lot. Sorry again ad many thanks.


----------



## anlore2001 (Sep 6, 2001)

sachs said:


> It's a real pitty that you offer help in these matters and do not continue it. Everybody is inclined to understand any reasons about, but with the kind adequate explanations... I am not a web builder, I am an user of it. My host is an inadequate person, very unkind (fixed his ignorance for supporting customers, just transforming the hosting in a free issue). I cannot replace him for many reasons. I just wish to know three specific points:
> 1.- What do those "iframes" inside my page? Do they perform a rôle in the web structure?
> 2.- How is it possible that I delete them with no consequences?
> 3.- Why does my web turn Mozilla off sometimes at the first intent? No other page does it.
> ...


We've both explained what you need to do to test the issue and that is to TEMPORARLY remove the iframes and see if that corrects your problem. If it does then that means something within those Iframes are causing the problem, if not then it's somthing else we'd need to dig further into. As we both have stated before, the physical coding of the webpage doesn't contain anything which will cause Mozilla to shut down on you and we've also used the same browser as you and IT WORKED FINE. This leads me to believe it's not the webpage at all but YOUR COMPUTER.

Now to specifically answer your questions
1. We don't specifically know what those iframes are, we didn't create your page nor do we maintain it. For the correct answer you would need to speak to whoever created the website. I've answered previously they appear to be website statistic items, but as we've both said before we can't be sure.
2. If you temporarly remove them for TESTING purposes we can see if this is the problem. We've never said to remove them forever. It's called TESTING for a reason.
3. Who knows, it can be multiple things... ranging from the iframes to a physical setting in your computer.

Now, Bear with me for a moment while I do some complaining about the tone of your posts. We are all volunteers on this site who dedicate our spare time to help others like you. Personally I work full time (50-60 hours a week) and run my own business. I also come here to help people with computer problems IN MY OWN FREE TIME. I'm sure MMJ has their own things they do besides sitting on this site helping people. Now you are basically comming on here saying we're not helping you enough. If you want support we're willing to try to give it to you for free, if you don't like it then go elsewhere or actually find someone who will sit down and look at the computer for you which will COST YOU MONEY. Don't complain that we're not doing enough to help you when we're doing something for you out of the kindness of our own hearts because it's not much for us to stop helping you.

Basically be apprecitive of the help we give or go elsewhere.


----------



## sachs (Aug 17, 2008)

First of all, you have answered only when I have asked you twice to do it. You can complain whoever you need to. Keep in mind that the famous "tone" about what you talk about, is predominantly secondary to the foreign language managing, not to bad intentions. I display a lot of free help in a field a lot more delicate than this and I have never gone representing it at every second to the beneficiaries. If you or me are going to give free help this doesn't mean that this help has to be of second order. I am the kind of person that prefers to become red once, instead of yellow every two seconds. In no opportunity I am the one to complain to third parts as a child (with the forgiveness of children) for different styles of people. I have not insulted you but I have told the hard truth that usually doesn't like certain people... I have already complained for the mediocrity of this place when compared with the many other ones. In other forums, the people who have helped me are not PC builders; more than that, have not builded my PC either. One look for help in this forum because has been impossible to get it form other places. Many thanks for your "help" and most inadequate threat. In my country, as yours, that is a felony (you have threated me publically), not so the legitimate personality style when not psychopatic. You should not be friend of mine for helping me, as I should not ask a doctor to be a friend of me when I consult, but to expect effciency and true knowledges. Please, do not help me... Bye, bye, "sir", and many thanks...


----------



## MMJ (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for your post anlore, well said.  :up:

@sachs: we will help you but you have to help us help you. I'm not going to explain what IFrames are in detail when there is more then plenty of that information available and I already gave you a link to such info.


----------

